# Two climbing plants



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Can anyone help me identify these two? The first one gets a lot darker in good conditions, but is a very slow grower.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

My guess is Rhaphidophora hayi for the second one. I can't remember the first one 

Mark


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Encyclia said:


> My guess is Rhaphidophora hayi for the second one. I can't remember the first one
> 
> Mark


Yes, that's definitely it. I have this gigantic list of plants I've used over the years and this one got mislabeled. A quick Google search confirms it. Thank you!

The other one I've never known the name of.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Encyclia said:


> My guess is Rhaphidophora hayi for the second one. I can't remember the first one
> 
> Mark


Actually, now I'm wondering if it's actually Rhaphidophora pachyphylla. I've got that on my list, too. Hmm...

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah, I am not sure, either. Those sure look similar to each other.

Mark


----------



## jimmy rustles (Mar 10, 2013)

First one looks like some dischidia species, not sure which one though. Maybe ruscifolia?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

jimmy rustles said:


> First one looks like some dischidia species, not sure which one though. Maybe ruscifolia?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


Found my answers. Dischidia hirsuta and Rhaphidophora pachyphylla.

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------

